# Key Post: Car Service. Company replaced tyres without asking



## Marion (15 Mar 2004)

This was originally posted by *Age 25*

A colleague of mine left her car in for a service. When she got it back the garage had put 4 new tyres on the car at a cost of over €80 each. They said that all four were unsafe. They never phoned her to advise her that they were going to do this. She asked them to put the old tyres back on and they refused on safety grounds saying that they could be held liable. Can they do this?. Surely she is entitled to get a second opinion on these tyres or indemnify them against being held responsible should anything happen?  Any views.


----------



## rainyday (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

At a minimum, they should return the old tyres so she can independently verify their condition.


----------



## Sparky (15 Mar 2004)

*ripoff*

Yes, gut feeling says yes. 

A service normally constitutes a set amount of duties as per set mileage brackets. Anything outside these is (best practice) normally advised. Eg. "Your brake shoes are running low, I would advise you to change them soon".

If the terms of the service were to prepare for an NCT, then maybe they were working towards that, but they should have clarified first.


----------



## daltonr (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: ripoff*

If she instructed them to remove the tires they should have done it.  I'm sure whe would have been willing to sign a note saying she had instructed them to do it, so the liability issue is a red herring.

If she knew of another Tire Supplier that she preferred to use she should have had that option.  What if the tires were €160 each, would she still have had to pay?

-Rd


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (15 Mar 2004)

*.*

Why didn't they offer her remolds?

Defo smells of rip-off.

I just got my car serviced on Saturday. 
Oil change & Oil filter
Two new windscreen wipers (complete)
coolant
brake light bulb
reversing bulb
He even checked the air pressure and advised that the pressure in one of the tyres was wrong.

Total cost: €70. (€10 cheaper than one of your tyres!)


----------



## Tommy (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: .*

I can't see how they could enforce payment for the tyres. After all she didn't even agree to buy them. Asking the garage for return of her old tyres wont work. They are likely to give her the worst tyres in their skip - she will have no way of proving they weren't hers. Sounds like one for the ODCA.


----------



## Siddo (15 Mar 2004)

*Re*

Was their an estimate made vaialable for the work or set service price discussed?. I can understand if they wanted to fit new tyres and aclled but sheeeet this is wrong. 
What is you came back and the fitted a new enginve , drivetraina and gearbox? Nope i would argue that the owrk acrried out exceed the remit of a general service and that special authorisatiuon should have been reuested before this extrat work was carried out.

She could be a pain and ask then to remove the tyres and fit the old ones and get the job done somewhere else but thi is outrageous !!!!! Kick Ass


----------



## Sparky (15 Mar 2004)

*Rip off*

Unfortunately the motor repair trade is one of the few industries that hold all the chips in relation to cost dispute. I have also heard some dodgy stories with off-site PC repair operations!

You don't get your car back if there is an issue. They may also threaten you with storage fee per diem if you are refusing payment, coupled with the cost of not having a car.

There is alot to be said for building up a relationship, working off referral, and setting out the terms of service beforehand eg: "Any parts over €40 needs an okay".


----------



## rainyday (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: Rip off*

Are they a SIMI member? If so, check if the [broken link removed] is any help to you (though the .pdf isn't downloading for me today).


----------



## tom (18 Mar 2004)

*car service*

WHERE did you get your car serviced for e70 - a good bargain.     Most cost e150 for that, at least the ones I checked.


----------



## Bamboo (19 Mar 2004)

*.*

The same principles apply to the motor industry as any other one.  You're not obliged to pay for anything you didn't ask for, so if you didn't ask for the tyres you don't have to pay for them.  If they refuse to take them back, that's their business.  Just make your position clear and follow it up in writing if possible.

Not so sure that a garage can withhold your car (worth thousands) until you pay for any work done (worth just hundreds).  My father-in-law, who had his own mechanics business, often let a car out without being paid and had to pursue the customer by other means if necessary.  

Can any of our legal contributors comment?


----------



## Sure (19 Mar 2004)

*off-site PC repair operations*

Sparky,

What's the story with "off-site PC repair operations"?

Sure.


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Mar 2004)

*Re: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

Try the small claims court, it only costs €9.00.


----------



## Sparky (19 Mar 2004)

*Off-site PC repair*

Please only take it as an example and not a slur on the trade. 

I know somebody who left one in for an internal modem issue and got hit with a 4 hour labour X 65€ bill. When they questioned it they were told that they would have to pay to collect and if they didn't the PC would be sold at a later date.

260€ is a large fraction of a used PC price?


----------



## daltonr (19 Mar 2004)

*Re: Off-site PC repair*

Sparky,

€65 per hour is not hugely excessive especially if the person had their own premises, overheards etc).

The 4 hours is the problem.  I could well imagine a strange issue with drivers etc taking that long.  Goodness know's I've spent that much on more on some issues over the years (I'm not in the hardware business so I'd expect a pro to be better than me).

That said, it would have been cheaper to simply install a new Modem, and the person doing the service should have known they were in for a long hall after about 30 minutes.

I don't know car's but I'd imagine they are a bit more predictable than PC's.  I sure hope they are anyway.

-Rd


----------



## Bridget (19 Mar 2004)

*garage rip-offs*

A few years ago the AA did a survey of garages in Britain and found that women bringing cars in for repairs or service were ON AVERAGE charged DOUBLE the price men were given.  Have had experience of this myself, and must say, that car maintainence evening class I went to way back when was very useful in getting the mechanics to back down and recognise I had some idea what I was talking about.  Still, do find if I ask a man to bring the car in for me that the price tends to be less...........


----------



## Sparky (19 Mar 2004)

*65€ p/h*

"€65 per hour is not hugely excessive especially if the person had their own premises, overheards etc)."

No, it definately is not excessive, nor did I say it was. 

The bottom line is, you don't have much room for immediate argument when the trader is holding critical goods, be it a car, a PC or a vet with your beloved pooch!

If the trader was supplying those goods/services to your premises, they would probably be alot quicker in forewarning you of costs.......would you agree?


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (19 Mar 2004)

*.*



> WHERE did you get your car serviced for e70 - a good bargain. Most cost e150 for that, at least the ones I checked.



Dennis Buckley of Co Kerry. It's a bit remote, maybe that's why it was such a good bargain.


----------



## kerryman (20 Mar 2004)

*car*

First service @ ford main dealers cost E100.


----------



## EAMONN66 (26 Mar 2004)

*Re: car*

i agree with the above about ford. 
had 2 examples myself over the last couple of years  myself. 1 - needed a new catalytic converter. quoted over £400 for a generic one size fits all job from quick fit. ford did the original part for £280 +fitted it myself.  second example was for a full respray (convertible - less paint than most) .  after ringing around a load of body shops . i was quoted 2500-4000 . ford did it for 1500+vat,  did a great job too and even collected/delivered  it with a transporter. both examples were walden motors in town behind the ilac. all the parts / bodyshop staff i dealt with couldnt have been more helpful . i cant recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Pepe Le Peu (26 Mar 2004)

*2nd service*

Had my 206 serviced at a Peugeot garage this week.  It was the car's second service. 

"Full service & inspection"  €45 + 6.07 Vat.  
Additional costs for oil, oil & air filters and sump washer.
Total:  €107.

How'd I do?


----------



## mcrean (28 May 2004)

*Re: Rip off*

Dont get ripped off on your parts, teach them a lesson.
Get your parts on www.micksgarage.com, they are a hell of alot cheaper than garages and motor factors and they supply headlamps, door mirrors and loads of body panels and accessories.


----------



## rainyday (29 May 2004)

*Re: Rip off*

Hi Mcrean - Do you have a commercial interest in the www.micksgarage.com (which I note is "powered by Crean Solutions")?


----------



## gerry (30 May 2004)

*rip off*

Well spotted rainyday. Google and you'll get your answer !


----------



## rainyday (30 May 2004)

Actually, I can't claim credit - Cobalt spotted this on another thread.


----------



## RevJamesFlynn (31 May 2004)

Just yesterday I went into one garage in Donnybrook to get an exhaust centre-box replaced  - quoted €240 and a 3 week wait - the part had to be imported especially from Japan apparently as it's an import car.  

Went straight down the road to their competitor, and had the part replaced within 90 minutes for €120.

Mechanics would give Solicitors a run for their money!

 -- James


----------



## cobalt (31 May 2004)

*but...*



> Cobalt spotted this on another thread.


 ...but it's been deleted  
People just have to be aware that recommendations may not always be unbiased. Not saying, of course, that this is necessarily the case here, but if it walks like a duck...


----------



## microsquid (8 Aug 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

Curious to find out what people are quoting these days for a service?
Just got off the phone being told €230 for a Micra, +€40 for a pre-NCT check... and that is NOT including parts, tyres etc.
And he admits its' about 2 hrs work.
Seems a tad on the high side, but I wouldn't really know.


----------



## techman (6 Apr 2007)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

Got a Hyundai Coupe serviced this week.

Oil, oil filter, air filter, pollen filter, two wiper blades and all various checks.

Total cost: €300.

Main dealer.

Never again will I go to a main dealer to get it serviced. I did query the bill and got a small reduction on the labour charge.

Do you have to go to a dealer when the car is under warranty?


----------



## Wee_one (7 Apr 2007)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

sometimes cheapest though isnt always best and you may find a car that hasent given any trouble in years very soon starts to develop all kinds of little issues


----------



## SuzyQ80 (12 May 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

Hey, my car has just recently started beeping to tell me it needs to be serviced.  I phoned the dealer where i bought the car and have been quoted €295 for full service which i thought was excessive until i started phoning other dealers and was quoted up to €434.  Then phoned advance pitstop and was quoted €170??  How can the difference in prices be justified??  What advantage do i have if i pay more and go to a dealer?


----------



## jamieb (18 May 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

First service with toyota dealer that is the one I go to is 195 but you get ten percent off and major service is 305 again if you ask you can get 10 per cent off.

I would certainly go to a main dealership while my car is under warranty for the 3 years and then maybe look elswhere but we normally would change on a 3 year basis anyway.  The other thing is building a relationship so if lights come on or whatever they have a look and do something for you for free.  Maybe thats the case with smaller garages I dont know - I suppose  the relationhsip is the key thing as well.


----------



## MFK (18 May 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*



SuzyQ80 said:


> Hey, my car has just recently started beeping to tell me it needs to be serviced.  I phoned the dealer where i bought the car and have been quoted €295 for full service which i thought was excessive until i started phoning other dealers and was quoted up to €434.  Then phoned advance pitstop and was quoted €170??  How can the difference in prices be justified??  What advantage do i have if i pay more and go to a dealer?


Advance have a mixed reputation for service work and there were certainly reports that work was not been carried out by qualified mechanics etc but I do think that has changed now. €170 for the work they say they do and parts included is a decent price. I think getting your plugs, filters and oils changed for this price is good and cant do much harm to your car and then maybe get a reputable independent or main dealer to do work every second or third service


----------



## NicolaM (18 May 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

I pay more than this for my service (which I had done last week). 
However, I got a guy (indirectly via AAM) that I completely trust, and that I know will not rip me off.
I had previously got my car serviced near the Naas Rd, for 250, but he definitely didn't do what he invoiced me for.
In context, I'd also prefer to pay a bit more, but to have a reliable job done

Nicola


----------



## legend365 (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

Once got a service done by a Volkswagen dealership. All the usuals but with a crazy price. Was in the 400's!

Simple solution for me. Never buying a volkswagen and never using a dealership


----------



## Maguire (16 Jun 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Car Service. Is this a rip off?*

I always head home to Wicklow to get my car serviced. It works out cheaper. 

If your having issues with your car repairs have a look at the guide from the NCA - http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/H.../Buying-a-car/Car-service-and-car-repair.html, some useful stuff in there.


----------

